# Is this ok for biceps...



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

I just do DB curls (3x8)

and hammer curls (also 3x8)

should I be doing any more??


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

I'd throw in some Barbell curls.

Perhaps 3 sets BB curls and drop the DB and hammer curls to 2 sets each.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Depends on the intensity, that looks fine to me.


----------



## trickymicky69 (Oct 1, 2004)

just change it every time you train. i swap between dumbell curls, seated dumbell curls, barbell curls, easy bar preachers, hammers and incline dumbell curls. variety is the key with biceps


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

i like standing single arm cable curls (like you would do a bicep double arm pose) try the pose with cables to finish 2 sets @8/10 , helps shape i find


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

kevo said:


> I just do DB curls (3x8)
> 
> and hammer curls (also 3x8)
> 
> should I be doing any more??


Are your biceps growing from doing that?


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

he's just started cycle so i supose they would, but kevo you could do another exersize in with them as your muscle fibres will repair quicker now


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't think it's enough imo......remember mate, you get out what you put in.....

I like to do a minimum of 20 sets....some reckon it's over training but it works for me.....19 inches and growing


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi all, many thanks for all the replies. My gym doesnt have a barbell, I know, shocking, so I just use two cables with a long bar between them.

biceps are growing but very slowly in comparison to the likes of my shoulders and my triceps 

Robsta, thats some volume there mate, I would probably be on my ar5e after doing that many, but 19inches certainly aint to be sniffed at, fair dos mate!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I like to do db curls, hammers and preacher curls, 3 sets 10 reps. Works for me.. lol about the "he's just started cycle so i supose they would" comment! Just coz he's on steroids doens't mean his biceps will grow !!


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

lol, suppose not mate but I bloody hope so cos the rest of me is 

I suppose I could try adding in another movement, I have always gone with 8 reps though, should I be upping this to 10?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I just cut my volume way down.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

from what and to what hacks? Is it working for you mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I wasnt getting stronger and my joints started to ache, so I am dropping the intensity and upping the volume.

I am also going to up the protein.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I dropped the weight the last 2 weeks for more reps, and guess what....pulled my friggin' shoulder today......gutted


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

robsta9 said:


> I dropped the weight the last 2 weeks for more reps, and guess what....pulled my friggin' shoulder today......gutted


No way bro?

Really?

That totally sucks.

Can you say how exactually?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Any time I go heavy on shoulder press (say 100kg) I try too hard to squeeze the last one out......I've pulled my shoulder doing this a few times....

I'm cutting at the moment, and was doing 40 kg to failure at the end of shoulder workout I when felt a twinge...but I carried on....cos it didn't feel too bad...was fine that day, but when I got to bed, just kept being woke up by the pain....should be ok in a couple weeks or so....that's normally when it goes....I feel it sort of click when I'm at the bottom of my bench press.....

went to Dr's with it once and he didn't even bother looking at it, just said take 3 months off training.....

yeah right......dumb fuk....surprised he never blamed it on the gear...lol


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Gutted mate. Hope it recovers nice'n swift, 3 months off training eh, not good!!


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Depends what you are training for if its size then keep doing heaving rowing movements like deadlifts, DB rows.

Weighted chins will shock you biceps too.

My arms get hammered on back day so I only do one concentration exercise.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Jock, yeah its size I am after at the mo mate so I will stick to the compounds but I might throw in some concentrations to help the peak a little


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Check this out, cookie posted this link: http://www.natural-body-building-tips.com/video/girondacurl/gironda_body_drag_curl.html


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

I can hear the audio but got no pic mate!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I can hear it and see it.

That is Vince Gironda a true guru


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

kevo said:


> I can hear the audio but got no pic mate!!


Works ok for me too....


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

hackskii said:


> That is Vince Gironda a true guru


The ONLY guru....imho....:beer1:


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice vid!

That woman was suffering, I could feel my arms aching as I watched her! 

Kevo I have always gone with the following

3 x 6-8 cable/dumbell/curls

3 x 6-8 ez bar curls

3 x 6-8 reverse curls

Done correctly you hit lateral, medial, heads, brachialis and brachoradialis with these three exercises! I do 3 up 2 down tempo at the mo also.

I concentrate more on compound back exercises to be my bicep builders, reverse grip rows, reverse grip chins etc.

hth

SD


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> The ONLY guru....imho....:beer1:


I can see why, that dude has trained olympians.

I cant wait to do those curls, what cracks me up is Vince says see the outside of the arm? That is what people will see not the inside.

I thought that was super cool. Even explains how if the bar is too far out it will work the front delt. Dammit, I do feel front delts when I curl and I have a shoulder injury. I my stupid ass never realised the obvious, many times I felt shoulder fetigue and never even thought to realize the mechanics of this.


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

SportDr said:


> Nice vid!
> 
> That woman was suffering, I could feel my arms aching as I watched her!
> 
> ...


yup its working now! I added some seated incline DB curls today, that really hit em, couldnt do much weight though!!


----------



## Cookie (Sep 14, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I can see why, that dude has trained olympians.
> 
> *Everybody from your average joe bloggs-Olympians-movie stars, the list was endless...*
> 
> ...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, I noticed pretty fast when I got my shoulder injury that I could not go heavy at all in curls.

Everyone curls the wrong way


----------



## kevo (Aug 7, 2003)

lol, i try my best to d it properly


----------



## tony 33 (Feb 9, 2006)

like they say veriaty is the spice of life..find 6 bicep excercises u like n do 3 of them each time its bi`s day..change them round all the time..


----------

